# Can you build a Gaming PC from a old server



## U-N (Feb 28, 2017)

Recently got an Dell Poweredge 830 from a small business who were upgrading. I was wondering could I turn it into a capable gaming PC. This will be my first computer build so I'm a bit unsure. Can I use the case? What parts can I reuse?

Here is some specs I found:
https://www.cnet.com/uk/products/dell-poweredge-830-server/specs/


----------



## alucasa (Feb 28, 2017)

Not really worth it since its CPU is like ... meh.

If you really wanna, stick in 1050ti / R460 and off you go.


----------



## qubit (Feb 28, 2017)

It's an ancient Pentium D. Performance of that CPU is so low that it won't be able to saturate a decent iGP let alone a discrete card. I wouldn't bother unless you wanna do it purely for enthusiast reasons to see how it goes. Also the PSUs in such PCs tend to be very low powered too, which seriously limits what card you can put in there.


----------



## U-N (Feb 28, 2017)

qubit said:


> It's an ancient Pentium D. Performance of that CPU is so low that it won't be able to saturate a decent iGP let alone a discrete card. I wouldn't bother unless you wanna do it purely for enthusiast reasons to see how it goes. Also the PSUs in such PCs tend to be very low powered too, which seriously limits what card you can put in there.


The PSU is 400W which is reasonable, don't know about quality though, was planning on putting a 1050ti, and I guess a new CPU, I just want to know which parts I can still keep, hopefully the case and the battery


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 28, 2017)

It depends on what the old server has for a processor. Some of those old Dell's have Xeon processor's with four cores & 8 threads ,but that doesn't seem to be the case with yours so unfortunately it's performance would be dog shit with any current or semi current game


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 28, 2017)

Dont waste your time on that. Its to old. Only sata 1 and not 2 or 3. Its hopeless outdated. Sata 150 is sata 1 while sata 2 is 300 and 3 is 600.

Its coming from one that just throw out a pc with an Pentium D915 2.8 GHz cpu. its speed where at the point of redikuless and totally useless. Cut barraly show a 720P youtube video with out lagging.
So forget all about gaming the latest games.

Here is some screenshots to se how it perform Agains other CPU's and compared to them, the performence of that Pentium D915 i throw out is not pretty. Even two of the other CPU´s are old to. Alright these old cpu are i7 but first gen chips.

First Pentium D915 2.8 GHz






Them one of the latest Intel Atom CPU that Arent known for there performence....






I7 920 stock






I7 920 4.4 GHz overclock






I7 990X stock






I7 980X 4.25 GHz overclock






And if that is not convinsing you. Even a modern dual core needs hyper threading so it has 4 threads to have a fair chance in most games to deliver a fair amount of performence/FPS. And those cores in a moderne dual core cpu is like 10 or 15 times as strong af that old Pentium D cpu.

My advice: Dont spend a single nickel on that old pc.

Edit. You can maybe re use case, but other hardware i would not re use. Not even the psu. I mean if has run as a server 24/7 and that hardware is like 10-12 year old. And if you re usesuch old psu can end in a disastor if it breaks down and new installed hardwere is fried because of if.


----------



## IceScreamer (Feb 28, 2017)

Trust me, I tried reviving old machines like those, and if you plan to play anything new with it don't bother.

I had an Athlon 64 X2 paired with a HD7750 and it was pain. If you plan to build a quasi-retro machine of sorts go for it, but only if you have the will and cash to spare.


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 28, 2017)

guys... is this socket 775? doesnt that mean a q9650 or something can be put in it?

it's really hard to say how worth it it is without knowing how much you'll spend, although it likely means no overclocking & potential incompatibilities or other annoyances from server parts


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 28, 2017)

kn00tcn said:


> guys... is this socket 775? doesnt that mean a q9650 or something can be put in it?
> 
> it's really hard to say how worth it it is without knowing how much you'll spend, although it likely means no overclocking & potential incompatibilities or other annoyances from server parts



bios dependent. Shoot id drop a 760 or 7650 in.


----------



## qubit (Feb 28, 2017)

U-N said:


> The PSU is 400W which is reasonable, don't know about quality though, was planning on putting a 1050ti, and I guess a new CPU, I just want to know which parts I can still keep, hopefully the case and the battery


Sure, the PSU might have enough power assuming it's a decent brand, but the CPU is hopeless in a modern game. Fallout 4 runs at about 16 frames per second, for example. Check out the video below.

Only spend money on it if you feel like fiddling about with it from an enthusiast perspective, but don't expect too much from it.


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 28, 2017)

I used an old HP ML110 G6 server with a Xeon X3450 for gaming not so long back.  It was more of a hardware test really but chewed through anything I threw at it.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 1, 2017)

Simple answer - no. If you want a cheap gaming rig, look for used AMD Phenom X6 1075T or 1090T CPU with MSI/Giga 770 motherboard, HD 7850 2GB, 8 GB ram and 550W PSU with at least 80 Plus certificate.


----------

